# Need a motherboard for 8350



## flyingcow (Mar 12, 2013)

I will be purchasing an 8350 soon, please suggest one.

1. I want to know the difference between 970 and 990FX, will buy the 990fx if it increases performance or something.
2. Had these motherboards in mind-

Asus MotherBoard - M5A97 EVO - www.deltapage.com
Asus MotherBoard - M5A97 R2.0 - www.deltapage.com
Asus MotherBoard - M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - www.deltapage.com
Asus MotherBoard - M5A99X EVO R2.0 - www.deltapage.com

3. My other components will be-

FX 8350
Saphhire 7950/7870XT/7870Ghz
GS600/ Seasonic ECO 600/ Seasonic 620
NZXT tempest 410

4. I will not do SLI or CFX, so I dont want to spend on unnecessary features which I wont even use.Not even going to OC. Only till 4.2 or something.
5. Budget max 10k, thinking to get M5A97 R 2.0

Thank you


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 15, 2013)

The biggest difference between the 990FX and
970 is the differences in multi-graphics
support. Beyond that, the differences is less.
990FX
Up to 4-way SLI & CrossFire
990X
Up to 2-way SLI & CrossFire
970
Up to 2-way CrossFire
Most 970 boards will have 1x16 and 1x4 PCIe
slots, which means you are limited to one
graphics card.
Since you have a budget of 10K. Go with the ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2. It is the best you can get in 10K. May I know from which place you are


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2013)

Are you planning to overclock your Processor? most of th 990X and 990FX boards from companies like Asus, Gigabyte or MSI, do offer better build quality than their 970 chipset based Motherboards, like more number and better quality solid capacitors, better VRM (Voltage Regulation Module) design etc, apart from the extra expansion slots. So if you want to tweak your Processor, Ram etc, better go with a 990X or 990FX based Motherboard even if you're not planning for Multi-GPU setup.
*What is your budget?*


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 15, 2013)

@Sainatarajan - I am from Maharashtra ,Aurangabad, I dont plan to do SLI in future.
@Cilus- Max budget 10k, I want to overclock my Ram, GPU and Processor ( processor in the future).


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 15, 2013)

Then get this ASUS M5A97 R2.0 @ 6.2k or M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 6.7K.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 15, 2013)

try to get this at any cost
*www.amd.theitdepot.com/product_Asus-M5A99FX-PRO-R2.0-32GB-DDR3-AMD-Motherboard_P15786.html


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 15, 2013)

OP already told he doesnt want to SLI , so he has to go wid either of the first two.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2013)

CF and SLI is not the only reason people buy 990FX based motherboard. Read my previous post. I think OP can opt for MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 9.2K. But the Asus M5A99 R2.0 is a better board. Check Deltapage.com where it is available at cheaper price.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

^^what is the main reasons of choosing 990X and 990FX over 970 other than CFX & SLI support... M also planing to get a fx8350 nxt mnth... N m on a tight budget... N m lil bit confused about the mobo option...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

aprt from the gfx part most of the 990x/FX mobos has a little better build quality and more finer power distribution design and all these are mostly necessary for OCers but for an average joe's pc with a FX-8350 ( and of-course no serious OCing ) a good 970 mobo is the most VFM deal but good 990X/FX boards are more future proof for upgrade/getting more performance later.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

if 990X/FX are better then should i go for a low end mobo and ddr5 gfx card and after some day i vil upgrade the mobo to 990X/FX..


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2013)

if a quality mobo is what you are looking for your AMD cpu just don't settle for anything less than ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z


----------

